# Small Sandrail Build



## jmygann (Jul 26, 2007)

any pics or design ?

I am looking for a very light 2 seater.


----------



## greenecotek (Sep 23, 2009)

UtahLuge said:


> Hey everyone,
> I would like to consider my options for a small sandrail build. Its a 2 person (if you don't mind being close) and quite light.
> 
> It would probably be a direct drive (via chain or belt?). It has plenty of room for batteries. I think I could easily fit 6 regular car batteries. I have read a bit about forklift motors. Is that a viable option? It is light and I would be riding on mostly flat ground. I also have a 3000 (3500 max) watt generator I take with me so I could use that to re-charge instead of one-charge-per-outing.
> ...


I can help you out if you need a sandrail frame. I have some in stock. Call me (951) 259-5169


----------



## jmygann (Jul 26, 2007)

could it have 3 wheels .. 2 in front ??

http://www.maxmatic.com/threes/rtw_index.htm


----------



## greenecotek (Sep 23, 2009)

The frame was designed similar to the one on www.super-kart.com

It has two front wheel and two rear wheels. I have a transmission that this sandrail was designed for that allows you to mount one or two electric motors. The frame is $3,500.00. Hub and wheels are extra. We are a mini-sandrail shop. We sell all the parts to build mini-sandrails. You can go to www.minisandrail.net and buy one of the 1100cc sandrails complete for $6,500 with gas engine or $5,000 without engine and simple install you own electric motor and battery pack. 

We have previously built an lithium powered sandrail.


----------



## jmygann (Jul 26, 2007)

needs to be 3 wheels to be a motorcycle or bicycle 

4 wheels is hard to make street legal


----------



## AmpEater (Mar 10, 2008)

greenecotek said:


> We have previously built an lithium powered sandrail.


Pictures? Video? This is something that interests me very much, have yet to find any good examples out on the net.


----------



## jmygann (Jul 26, 2007)

An elec sand rail ? I would like to see it also ....

A light weight 2 passenger vehicle ... that is what i am looking for ...

















AmpEater said:


> Pictures? Video? This is something that interests me very much, have yet to find any good examples out on the net.


----------



## Sutitan (Feb 23, 2009)

UtahLuge said:


> Hey everyone,
> I would like to consider my options for a small sandrail build. Its a 2 person (if you don't mind being close) and quite light.
> 
> It would probably be a direct drive (via chain or belt?). It has plenty of room for batteries. I think I could easily fit 6 regular car batteries. I have read a bit about forklift motors. Is that a viable option? It is light and I would be riding on mostly flat ground. I also have a 3000 (3500 max) watt generator I take with me so I could use that to re-charge instead of one-charge-per-outing.
> ...


ill only comment on what you provided, because im not really sure of what your looking in a vehicle. everybody jumped in talking about trikes and whatnot, but if this is going to be a true sandrail, i think 4 wheels would be best. plus beetle based (or any of those type 1 vw's) based buggys are pretty cheap and easy to register

direct drive might work, and can work, but as alot of people will tell you around here, you will get alot more w/ a transmission. most likely better range, acceleration, efficiency, etc. Personally, I love direct drives, and its certainly not for everyone, but i think it might work pretty well for your build. forklift motors are definitely an option. they are ussualy pretty cheap, and you could always advance the brushes to run at whatever voltage you would need. its all about just finding the right motor. you can read all about it in the motor section.

Anyways, what else do you have in mind besides 2 seat direct drive sandrail?


----------



## jmygann (Jul 26, 2007)

For me it is light weight and street legal.

how do you make it "street legal" ?


----------

